# A damn good read



## grandad (Apr 14, 2011)

For those of you that have gundog breed dogs and need to understand what they were bred for I would reccomend

The Pet Gundog by Lez Graham.

It is an easy to read book and explains in simple terms how to go about treating your dog as a pet as well as exercising it, using well thought out exercises that uses the gundog in bred ability.

Gundog Trainer Wiltshire | The Pet Gundog


----------



## Statler (Jan 3, 2011)

its a book ive reccomended on her quite a few times, but its abit old fashioned and too much common sense :tongue_smilie:


----------



## grandad (Apr 14, 2011)

Statler said:


> its a book ive reccomended on her quite a few times, but its abit old fashioned and too much common sense :tongue_smilie:


thats why it's popular


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

What? It's popular because it's old fashioned?


----------

